
Kodak lands $765M federal loan to develop prescription drug ingredients - felipemesquita
https://www.rochesterfirst.com/news/business/report-kodak-gets-765m-loan-to-develop-drug-ingredients-under-defense-production-act/
======
bsenftner
Kodak is not a well run company, so crony capitalism? Seems a very odd "gift"
to receive at this time, by the current federal administration... Well,
reading a bit, this is Trump stealing federal dollars out right to manufacture
his hydroxychloroquine fantasy.

